# So apparently Avatar is anti-gay because it doesn't have gays in it.



## Yrr (Dec 18, 2009)

http://stopavatarmovie.blogspot.com/2009/12/december-18-2009-international-day-of.html

What.


----------



## Barak (Dec 18, 2009)

What the hell ?!


----------



## Geek (Dec 18, 2009)

Just a movie...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

Geek said:


> We furries should protest against CSI because it is anti-furry.



yeah we should we would most likely win but on topic im sorry but its a fucking movie shut the fuck up and dont watch it if you dont like it or make your own damn movie god all people do is wine about every thing now we sound like a bunch of toddlers christ Ren wines less then most people and shes 7 ahh im just getting tired of this its like no one has a life first all the blacks getting all wet over the new princes and the frog movie and now this ugh will it ever end


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 18, 2009)

WTF. It's PETA bullshit all over again.
If some retard stands up during the movie to protest when I go see Avatar I'm throwing my drink at them.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> WTF. It's PETA bullshit all over again.
> If some retard stands up during the movie to protest when I go see Avatar I'm throwing my drink at them.



i would like to see that. it would be funny. random gay person: "this movie offends me because blah blah blah" you: " shut your whore mouth and sit the hell down" drink meet face, face meet drink biff  funny stuff


----------



## Carenath (Dec 18, 2009)

This is either, a nicely timed stunt to boost numbers and popularity further, considering how hyped this film is anyway.. that probably wouldnt be out of the ordinary.

Or it's some idiots wet dream.


----------



## Dread Husky (Dec 18, 2009)

...Wtf? So they expect at least one gay scene/couple in every movie now or 'omg it's anti-gay'?  



> Stand up during a viewing of _Avatar_ and remain standing
> Buy tickets to _Avatar_ in bulk but do not attend showings.  An empty theater sends a message
> Bring your mate to the theater and show affection to each other.
> Reminder:  SILENCE = DEATH.  We will be silent no more.


This part made me laugh the hardest. For one, standing up will only get you yelled at and have shit thrown at you. Two, lol complete waste of money. On second thought I love an empty theater all to myself so they should go ahead and buy those tickets in bulk so I can be alone. And three, don't people _already_ do that no matter what gender they are? What the hell does that prove?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 18, 2009)

and gays/bis/transgenders would have made the movie better because...?
srsly, what the hell? those god damn queers >.>;


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 18, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> WTF. It's PETA bullshit all over again.
> If some retard stands up during the movie to protest when I go see Avatar I'm throwing my drink at them.





> Stand up during a viewing of Avatar and remain standing



I prefer bricks.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

There's always an excuse to complain, no one's ever satisfied.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 18, 2009)

It's funny how most of the comments are gay people saying this protest insults their intelligence.

Also their poll results.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 18, 2009)

OMFG, it's also anti-ADOPTEES!! What about adopted people?? THEY deserve representation in every popular movie, too!!

What about people in comas? They have rights, too!

What about people with no arms or legs? Why are we prejudice against them?

What about people with mental illness? Every movie should be about mental illness. Discrimination, I tell you.

What about children? Children should be in every single movie. It's time to end the discrimination!

What about diabetics? Every movie should include at least one person who suffers from diabetes. We MUST get the message out that diabetics are people, too!!

Cancer suffers really deserve to be in every popular, hyped movie, too. I mean, their plight is just so terrible that they have the RIGHT to demand that every movie feature at least a plug about donating to your local cancer treatment organization.


Morons.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 18, 2009)

there are really bigger fish to fry, aren't there?

jesus christ.


----------



## the_donut_master (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a fake :V Or what I mean is that site is just there to get on peoples' nerves...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 18, 2009)

Yrr said:


> http://stopavatarmovie.blogspot.com/2009/12/december-18-2009-international-day-of.html
> 
> What.


*lol*  Idiocy at is finest.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> *lol* *humanity* at is finest.


Fixed


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 18, 2009)

Y'all bein' hella trolled, brah.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

This reminds me of kids programmes when they go all out to make the cast really PC oh and the presenters, if there isn't atleast 3 with dark skin or is gay or has 4 heads etc it's DESCRIMINATION! Infact all this extra attention to the minorities can also count as descriminating because they're being patronised.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 18, 2009)

This is silly...


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2009)

I am disappoint.

Misanthropy gained: +20


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 18, 2009)

If that site is genuine then it's pathetic. If someone isn't in a movie that's just too bad, it doesn't mean they were deliberately left out. I also am wondering what they mean by evolution and transgenderism.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 18, 2009)

Yay for oversensitivity


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 18, 2009)

Buying all the tickets, thats sounds like supporting it to me really. Protest fail?


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 18, 2009)

"Bring your mate to the theatre and show affection to each other."?
Reminds me of that south park episode where they protest by having a big gay orgy.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 18, 2009)

holy fuck

if gays were really like everyone else maybe they were in the movie but you couldn't tell?

Or do they mean flamingly homosexual people?  Because they are _faggots_, there is a difference.

Nevertheless, I haven't seen the movie yet so I don't really know what's up but this seems really dumb.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm bringing my paintball gun to the movie


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

This movie is anti saving babies because it doesn't stop some preggo bitch fromg etting an abortion.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 18, 2009)

... too stupid to be real.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2009)

Well their hearts are in the right place, but they're going about it all wrong. They should be protesting against shitty James Cameron movies, not the fact that they're not in them. Also are there even any black people in that movie? I've seen the previews and I didn't see a single visible minority in that movie. James Cameron could easily say that a bunch of the supporting characters were gay and simply had the courtesy not to go on about it all the time, but he'll have a hard time explaining his "no darkies allowed" vision of the future :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 18, 2009)

My god, this is even more retarded than when deaf people demanded a deaf character appear in the next Half-Life 2 episode. And I didn't think ANYTHING could get more offensively stupid than that.

Also, I'd quote you for truth, Ricky, but I'm lazy :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 18, 2009)

Also this movie is against working women because there aren't any prostitutes in it :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Well their hearts are in the right place, but they're going about it all wrong. They should be protesting against shitty James Cameron movies, not the fact that they're not in them. Also are there even any black people in that movie? I've seen the previews and I didn't see a single visible minority in that movie. James Cameron could easily say that a bunch of the supporting characters were gay and simply had the courtesy not to go on about it all the time, but he'll have a hard time explaining his "no darkies allowed" vision of the future :V .


Well then again when was the last time you saw a minority in a movie AND they WERE NOT getting killed off.


----------



## Dass (Dec 18, 2009)

...
That's like saying if I make a hockey movie and don't put any black guys in it that's racist. THERE'S LIKE 13 BLACK GUYS WHO KNOW HOW TO PLAY HOCKEY!
AND ONE OF THEM IS GEORGES LARAQUE!

GAYS ARE 3% OF THE GODS DAMN POPULATION! THE WORLD DOES NOT REVOLVE AROUND US!

GET THAT INTO YOUR FRAKKING HEADS!

You don't need token people in movies to represent any and all minorities. Example, there's no Ugandans in most movies. XENOPHOBIA!

Have these idiots got any clue how much the quality of movies would decrease if they wrote in token gay stuff to not upset them?


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 18, 2009)

HEY, hey, hey...they want me to make out with my partner during the movie? Pfft....would've done that anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Well their hearts are in the right place, but they're going about it all wrong. They should be protesting against shitty James Cameron movies, not the fact that they're not in them. Also are there even any black people in that movie? I've seen the previews and I didn't see a single visible minority in that movie. James Cameron could easily say that a bunch of the supporting characters were gay and simply had the courtesy not to go on about it all the time, but he'll have a hard time explaining his "no darkies allowed" vision of the future :V .


I'm sure he'd gain a nice backing for that no darkies allowed future :V


----------



## KittySama (Dec 18, 2009)

... I originally wasn't planning on attending this movie, due to a bit of hate on my own part.. (I dislike any movie in which the Military is stereotypically depicted as the big-bad asshats.. Way to support us soldiers, hollywood. Bitches. x3) Which yes, is almost as stupid a complaint as the one being made on the linked site, but hey.. Can't help the fact that I'm angsty. >.>

However, back to the point.. I may just attend now, armed with mace and a couple extra sodas.. Might enjoy it. : P


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> HEY, hey, hey...they want me to make out with my partner during the movie? Pfft....would've done that anyway.



But then you might miss the jokes! D:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 18, 2009)

Fucking fags.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fucking fags.


This is why no one takes gays seriously.

Not @ your comment, but along the same lines that it is.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2009)

People shouldn't be protesting this movie because of its lack of homo-gay, they should be protesting this movie because it will probably suck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 18, 2009)

> * Another problem with Avatar: The Fox connection *
> 
> Avatar is being released by 20th Century Fox which owns...you guessed it: FAUX NEWS, the neocon propaganda channel which promotes hate and war.




Alright okay thank you


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't wanna see the movie anyways >_>

It looks like a fucking rip off of the smurfs..... * goes back to watching the smurfs*


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Dec 18, 2009)

And the dignity of GLBT community is reduced by 20 points. This saddens me. it is either a stunt as someone else said to drum up watchers or someone has really flipped their lid.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 18, 2009)

Well they finally superseded the gay pride parades on the stupidity scale. >.>


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

faggots suck

*goes back to fapping to male anthros*


----------



## Yrr (Dec 18, 2009)

I just saw it, luckily no-one protested.

Also, everything bad the military do is justified, just they sometimes have the wrong reasons.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 18, 2009)

Can I root for the humans?


----------



## Yrr (Dec 18, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Can I root for the humans?


The main characters (good guys) are humans.

But so are the bad guys, so which ones?

It's actually nothing like I thought it would be.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 18, 2009)

Yrr said:


> The main characters (good guys) are humans.
> 
> But so are the bad guys, so which ones?
> 
> It's actually nothing like I thought it would be.



I'm rooting for the ones with the napalm.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

so someone was expecting a gay part from the director of terminator titanic and aliens (to name a few). That's just wrong to expect. Someone didn't think to check the directors style.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 18, 2009)

Question: If these people are for real, do you think they would RABBLE IN OFFENCE at homo-erotic hints being played for light laughs on the screen. (Starsky & Hutch etc.)
You know-- intentionally _funny_.

I'm going with they're the sort who'd high-five and call it a success FOR T3H CAUZZZEEE!!


----------



## Molotov (Dec 18, 2009)

Aah, my year's complete.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 18, 2009)

this. this is why i don't like gay people.


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this. this is why i don't like gay people.


you don't like me?

:c


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2009)

...Are they all dressed up like The Joker?


Oh its tape. My bad.


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

i... ...really hope this is a joke. most movies don't have lgbt characters. =|
i'm a -insert sexuality here-, and i think this is really stupid. and funny. more funny than stupid, actually. does a character in a movie's sexuality really matter anyway?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 18, 2009)

> Reminder: SILENCE = DEATH. We will be silent no more


Neither will I when I stand up to beat you out of the theatre for being a dickweed and standing up in the theatre. 

Also, while you are standing up for your First Ammendment rights, I shall very properly stand up for my Second Ammendment rights to keep the peace against a crowd of raving, angry homosexuals being inappropriate in front of children who might also be going to the theatre.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 18, 2009)

people like this make me so fucking mad they never consider that not everything is frilly and gay


----------



## Nargle (Dec 18, 2009)

ZOMG Guys I just found out that The Lion King is racist. I didn't see one black person, and they're in flippin' Africa.

I really want to see Avatar =3 And I think I'll join in with the protesting. As in.. protesting people standing up rudely in the middle of the movie by throwing drinks at them =3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> ZOMG Guys I just found out that The Lion King is racist. I didn't see one black person, and they're in flippin' Africa.
> 
> I really want to see Avatar =3 And I think I'll join in with the protesting. As in.. protesting people standing up rudely in the middle of the movie by throwing drinks at them =3


 BUT
BUT HYENAS ARE BLACK PEOPLE
;_;


----------



## Matt (Dec 18, 2009)

'__' what.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

I am the sort who will stand up when someone is acting in such a matter tell them to watch the movie or get the fuck out. If they object I'd simply ask the staff to kick em out.


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> ZOMG Guys I just found out that The Lion King is racist. I didn't see one black person, and they're in flippin' Africa.




whoopie goldberg. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2009)

Well fuck Avatar, Jeez.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 18, 2009)

kazroo said:


> whoopie goldberg. XD



You SAW Woopie Goldberg in the Lion King? WHERE!?


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> You SAW Woopie Goldberg in the Lion King? WHERE!?



it's an easter egg. o: when simba is having a schizophrenic conversation with his father, you have to press up up down down left right left right, the 1 button, the 2 button, and then select.


----------



## Ziff (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to see that movie just so I can see the protesters :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 19, 2009)

Ziff said:


> I'm going to see that movie just so I can see the protesters :3



There won't be any.  There's no fucking way this is for real.

They made a lousy attempt to troll, move along, nothing interesting to see here.

And I still bet Avatar will suck.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 19, 2009)

Yrr said:


> http://stopavatarmovie.blogspot.com/2009/12/december-18-2009-international-day-of.html
> 
> What.



WTF!?  CHILL THE FUCK OUT GAY PEOPLE!  IT'S ONLY A MOVIE!  GO PARADE AT A FUCKING MCDONALDS OR SOMETHING!  FUCK!

Rage over.



Tycho said:


> And I still bet Avatar will suck.



Better than Twatlight at least.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> And I still bet Avatar will suck.


 I saw it, it's suprisingly good.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually laughed when I read that link. I'm bi myself, and to be honest I just find it ridiculous to the point of hilarity. Why is it just Avatar that these people are targeting? There are other movies without lgbt persons in them. Though at any rate, just because a movie doesn't contain something doesn't mean it discriminates against it.

"OHMAIGAWWWW! Snow White does not contain 3D characters! D: DUSKRIMINAYSHUN! LAWSUIT GET! D:<"


----------



## Ricky (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw the movie.  The "boycott" is about as pointless as I thought it might be.

Also, that movie will be rule 34'd by...  no wait it probably has been already.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 22, 2009)

Most of our movies aren't gay, so why should this movie be any different from the others?


----------



## Riley (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, no movies have _me_ in them.  I'm going to protest!

Also, I like how one of the methods of protest is to stand up and refuse to sit down.  Even assuming you can ignore stuff being thrown at you, and security guards kicking you out of the theatre, it's a three hour long movie!  Have fun standing that long.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Dec 23, 2009)

What the hell???
There are sooooo many other movies that don't have gay's, bi's, etc.  How come they chose avatar?  Also, how the fuck is buying tickets in bulk and not attending showing a message?  All that shows is that you have more money than you do brains.


----------



## moonchylde (Dec 25, 2009)

So... does that mean that every other movie is prejudiced against blue cat-people because they're not in them? Damn you, you racist Hollywood bastards!


----------



## Azure (Dec 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I saw the movie.  The "boycott" is about as pointless as I thought it might be.
> 
> Also, that movie will be rule 34'd by...  no wait it probably has been already.


I'd Rule 34 the shit outta it.


----------



## outward (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty sure this is all a joke, guys. : \


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 12, 2010)

*facepalm* please tell me this is a joke...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Bullshit, lies, slander, underhanded dealings, mafia influence, racial profiling, black market tie-ins, insideous masterminds, Donkeys!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Bullshit, lies, slander, underhanded dealings, mafia influence, racial profiling, black market tie-ins, insideous masterminds, Donkeys!


This thread's about Avatar, not what your mom does for a living.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 13, 2010)

That's funny. This pisses me off though cause gays and bis always complain how everyone hates them.

*NEWS FLASH!!!*
*This why you fucking twits. ]:<*


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

pheonix said:


> *NEWS FLASH!!!*
> *This why you fucking twits. ]:<*


Huh?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Huh?


He meant "This is why, you fucking twits."
Meaning, this kind of nonsense is why everyone hates gays and bis.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha, what a fucking stupid argument.

"They aren't representing us, so they must hate us!"

Shit doesn't work that way. Besides, why are they protesting THIS movie, and not the thousands of other movies that don't have gays in it? Also, lol:

"Sit down in theater lobbies and do not move unless the police use force or violence upon you"

Right, yeah. No better way to prove "Avatar hates gays!" by disrupting people and making the police waste time on your annoying ass.

"Stand up during a viewing of Avatar and remain standing"

That would just piss people off and make them WANT to see you angry.

"Buy tickets to Avatar in bulk but do not attend showings. An empty theater sends a message"

So does a sold out box office. People didn't show up? Who gives a shit, you still paid them gobs of money for tickets.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Haha, what a fucking stupid argument.
> 
> "They aren't representing us, so they must hate us!"
> 
> ...


 
For some odd reason I now want to strangle gay people :[


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not anti-gay, it's just anti-intelligence.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 14, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> What the hell???
> There are sooooo many other movies that don't have gay's, bi's, etc.  How come they chose avatar?  Also, how the fuck is buying tickets in bulk and not attending showing a message?  All that shows is that you have more money than you do brains.



not to mention youre still supporting the movie with your money

fuck, me and my girlfriend went there and we thought it was amazing :/


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 15, 2010)

...my faith in humanity has dropped further. I laugh at this because the alternative is weeping for the future to the point of dying from dehydration due to all the tears.


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

TaciturnTiger said:


> ...my faith in humanity has dropped further. I laugh at this because the alternative is weeping for the future to the point of dying from dehydration due to all the tears.


They aren't humans, they're Na'vi. Get it right bitch >:0


----------



## Redregon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am disappoint.
> 
> Misanthropy gained: +20



i see your 20 and raise you 25.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Avatar is anti cock because they didn't show us Na'vi dicks.

Feminist bastards.

They also needed a man to be saved by a woman.  That would never happen in real life, they just put it in there to be sexist against penises.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 15, 2010)

This has got to be a joke, right? I fucking hate loudmouths in the LGTB community so much.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This has got to be a joke, right? I fucking hate loudmouths in the LGTB community so much.


You know, it took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out what LGTB stands for. I used to think it was something like "Let's be Gay Together, Brother." 

Back on topic, this is dumb. I mean, even religious organizations aren't throwing shitfits over Avatar. And if religion won't blow it out of proportion, why would anything else want to try?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

I always thought the acronym was LGBT, was I doin it wrong?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You know, it took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out what LGTB stands for. I used to think it was something like "Let's be Gay Together, Brother."
> 
> Back on topic, this is dumb. I mean, even religious organizations aren't throwing shitfits over Avatar. And if religion won't blow it out of proportion, why would anything else want to try?


 


Jashwa said:


> I always thought the acronym was LGBT, was I doin it wrong?


 
No, it just shows how detached I am from my fellow gays. For good reason, as seen with this Avatar crap. But, as I've said before, I also don't define myself by my sexuality, nor do I look at myself as part of some sexual orientation race. So I feel no reason to associate myself with the community.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

These people are behaving very irrationally, all things considered. Assuming they are serious, what they are saying makes _no fucking sense._


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 16, 2010)

Avatar may not have gay people in it, but The Forever War will have lots of them.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol XD

Dude this is the most pathetic thing I have EVER seen, I personally don't mind gay people, it's their lifestyle choice but come the f on now. This group in particular are really tipping the freaky scale.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 17, 2010)

God damn everybody needs to shut the fuck up already. Who knew one movie would cause so many people to bitch?


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> God damn everybody needs to shut the fuck up already. Who knew one movie would cause so many people to bitch?


Twilight was the omen.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, wtf! 
I didn't notice any African/African-American guys in it either; that must mean it's racist too!


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 27, 2010)

Around these parts if anyone did something like this... I don't know, there would be more people coming to see them protest and snapping photos of them with their phones than going to the cinema. 
This really made my day though... These people should go watch some European films, Paris je t'aime or something, you'll get gays there, Muslims, African descendants, their problems and successes in society. Hollywood is just what people in the literary world call a 'well made play' (be it  movies, exact same concept), problem is that 'well made plays' and their plot line have been around since Shakespeare's time, and how many playwrights do we remember except for him? None, the playwrights like Ibsen, who changed things around with 'An Enemy of the People' or 'A Doll's House', we remember him, I mean I have nothing against holliwood films, but do I remember any in particular? no, maybe a concept like in Click, but I only remember the remote and what it did, not the film.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Why the fuck did you bring this back?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Lol, wtf!
> I didn't notice any African/African-American guys in it either; that must mean it's racist too!


There were black guys...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

I like how everyone in the image in OP's link is ugly.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There were black guys...


 
Oh...were there? Didn't even notice. Were any of them a main character? 
I hope that doesn't sound bad or anything, I just wasn't specifically looking out for ethnic differances between the human characters. Besides, I tend not to distinguish much when watching a movie; a characters a character.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Oh...were there? Didn't even notice. Were any of them a main character?
> I hope that doesn't sound bad or anything, I just wasn't specifically looking out for ethnic differances between the human characters. Besides, I tend not to distinguish much when watching a movie; a characters a character.



Most of the Na'vi actors were Afro-cuban, Afro-Puerto Rican, and Afro-latino.

Black in general, except for the Actor who played the chieftain.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Zeke played Neytiri in Avatar :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

This is horrible. Us gays need to get together and sue that 1.5 billion dollar making movie. We demand compensation. We're not allowed in the military, as of yet. We can't get married, as of yet. And now they won't let us have small representation in one of the biggest movies of all time. Hollywood, you owe us. I thought you guys understood when you made the movie MILK. I guess not. I demand money! Lots of it!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think Zeke played Neytiri in Avatar :V



Oh you.


----------

